# 3 Nhóm Thảo Dược Trị Mụn Hiệu Quả Nhất Hiện Nay



## Mebop8818 (7/3/19)

Mụn luôn là nỗi lo của rất nhiều chị em, nó không chỉ làm ảnh hưởng đến cuộc sống của bạn mà còn gây mất thẩm mỹ, khiến bạn mất tự tin. Để loại bỏ mụn không phải là điều quá khó khăn nhưng lại rất cần sự kiên trì của bạn, hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu 3 nhóm thảo dược trị mụn hiệu quả nhất.

*Vì sao nên dùng thảo dược điều trị mụn?*






_Các liệu pháp tự nhiên hay thảo dược trị mụn rất tốt cho da, không tác dụng phụ và còn tốt hơn nhiều so với việc sử dụng thuốc_​
Trong tự nhiên có rất nhiều loại thảo dược tốt cho da, đặc biệt là đối với làn da bị mụn. Các liệu pháp tự nhiên hay thảo dược hầu như ít gây độc hại và tác dụng phụ và hiển nhiên chúng tốt hơn nhiều so với việc sử dụng thuốc.
Sử dụng thuốc tuy đem lại hiệu quả nhanh chóng nhưng rất dễ để lại di chứng như sẹo, gây mất thẩm mỹ cho bạn, ngoài ra không phải làn da nào cũng phù hợp với thuốc, dễ gây kích ứng cho da.
Các chuyên gia đều khuyên sử dụng thảo dược để trị mụn đem lại hiệu quả rất tốt, tuy nhiên cách trị mụn này có nhược điểm là mất nhiều thời gian và phụ thuộc vào cơ địa của mỗi người. Do đó bạn cần phải thật kiên trì.

*3 nhóm thảo dược trị mụn hiệu quả nhất*

*Nhóm thảo dược trị mụn kháng viêm*





_Các loại sữa rửa mặt thảo dược trị mụn có công dụng kháng viêm như tinh dầu Mù U, Xạ hương, Đinh hương.._​
Nhóm thảo dược này có tác dụng chăm sóc da, chống viêm, kháng khuẩn da mặt, da sạch thì mụn sẽ không thể hình thành. Có thể sử dụng với hình thức rửa mặt mỗi ngày với loại _sữa rửa mặt thảo dược cho da nhờn da mụn_ có chứa kháng sinh như trà xanh, tinh dầu Mù U, tinh dầu xạ hương, đinh hương, sả, tràm, nghệ…

*Nhóm thảo dược trị mụn có công dụng diệt cùi mụn*
Nhóm kháng sinh này có tác dụng trên cơ chế phân hủy chất sừng trên da mặt thay vì nạo khô tuyến bã như các loại thuốc tổng hợp.





_Rau diếp cá, gấc, lá chàm, rau má… thuộc nhóm thảo dược trị mụn phù hợp cho cả loại da nhạy cảm nhất_​
Thành phần chính của nhóm kháng sinh này chủ yếu có trong dứa, đu đủ, mơ, sung, dâu… Hoặc các hoạt chất thực vật có từ củ huệ, rau diếp cá, gấc, lá chàm, rau má… không gây kích ứng với da, kể cả loại da nhạy cảm nhất.

*Nhóm thảo dược trị mụn loại bỏ sẹo*





_Rong biển, hoa hướng dương, tinh dầu Mù U… là nguyên liệu được sử dụng để tạo ra các loại mỹ phẩm liền da chống sẹo_​
Nhóm thảo dược này vừa có tác dụng bảo vệ da vừa thúc đẩy phản ứng kiến tạo cùi dưới da để chống sẹo nếu sẹo chưa xuất hiện và giúp sẹo mau lành với ít dư chứng khi sẹo vừa mới hình thành. Nhóm thảo dược này được tìm thấy nhiều trong trứng gà, nghệ, nha đam, mật ong, rong biển, hoa hướng dương… Trong đó, tinh dầu Mù U là nguyên liệu thiên nhiên được sử dụng để tạo ra loại _sữa rửa mặt thảo dược trị mụn sạch sâu Dr. Euzaphil_.
Bên cạnh việc sử dụng những sản phẩm giúp điều trị mụn hiệu quả thì bạn nên có một chế độ sinh hoạt điều độ, uống nhiều nước, ăn nhiều hoa quả, tập thể dục thể thao thường xuyên sẽ giúp bạn có một làn da chắc khỏe, sáng bóng, mịn màng không tì vết.


----------

